# Nick Third Engineer Circassia 1963



## marydoll (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am hoping to get in contact with Nick who was the Third Engineer on the Circassia leaving Liverpool in January 1963. Unfortunately I have forgotten his surname.

I was travelling to the missions in Bombay and it was the first time I had ever been away from home. 

I have often thought about Nick and wondered how life panned out for him.

Please get in touch if you think you may know or have known Nick


----------



## Medic (Sep 8, 2008)

*Circassia 1963*

Hello Mary
I saw your message about the Circassia.
I'm afraid I can't help you with Nick's surname but he was almost certainly on board when I made one return trip on the ship in July 1963 as relief Ship Surgeon.
The regular doctor was Dr Finlayson and the Purser was Eric Brown......once seen,never forgotten, with a large handle bar moustache.The nursing sister was Margaret Gray. Perhaps you met some of these on your trip?
David


----------



## Anniemx (3 mo ago)

Medic said:


> *Circassia 1963*
> 
> Hello Mary
> I saw your message about the Circassia.
> ...


My father was also a Purser on the Circassia at this time, from Liverpool to India, Kenneth Maclachlan was his name.


----------

